# Oil changes and factory warranty



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

When I was buying my Tiguan, oil changes came up and I mentioned that I would probably take it my uncles garage, and the sales guy asked if he reported to CarFax and said that was important. Truth is, I've always done my own oil changes and services.

Anyway, I'm curious if my doing my own oil changes would mess with the warranty. If so, could I take it my Uncles shop instead of the dealer? I'm sure they charge a ton for a 10k service. Is the CarFax thing important?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

pastacor said:


> When I was buying my Tiguan, oil changes came up and I mentioned that I would probably take it my uncles garage, and the sales guy asked if he reported to CarFax and said that was important. Truth is, I've always done my own oil changes and services.
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious if my doing my own oil changes would mess with the warranty. If so, could I take it my Uncles shop instead of the dealer? I'm sure they charge a ton for a 10k service. Is the CarFax thing important?


They can't affect your warranty for where it's done, just how it's done. On time and with the correct oil and filter, and make sure you log it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

Just keep your receipts, record mileage you change it and you're fine. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

FWIW, the 10k is just an oil change and tire rotation. $69.99 at the local dealer with their online special. Normally $79.99. Price out 6L of oil that meets 508.00 and a quality filter and you don’t save any money to do it yourself...plus you get a free carwash! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

brianbgw said:


> ........plus you get a free carwash!....


If I'm going to scratch the vehicle's finish I would rather do it myself.....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Carfax is important only if you try to sell the car privately. 

As long as you keep all the receipts, you'll be fine

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Carfax is important only if you try to sell the car privately.
> 
> As long as you keep all the receipts, you'll be fine


Do you really believe that dealers (or other shops) actually report every oil change to Carfax? In my experience Carfax often doesn't even know about accidents unless they resulted in insurance claims.
As stated before, just keep records and receipts and your warranty is safe.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

So it sounds like I shouldn't be doing it myself. I can keep receipts for oil and such, but have no way to prove when it was done or how.

It is every 10k, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Do you really believe that dealers (or other shops) actually report every oil change to Carfax? In my experience Carfax often doesn't even know about accidents unless they resulted in insurance claims.
> As stated before, just keep records and receipts and your warranty is safe.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


It's called automation. Software does the communications with Carfax.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Set up a vid camera on a tripod. Click record and do the deed. Put a newspaper in plain view to verify the date. Did this on my RAV4 but never needed it.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

brianbgw said:


> FWIW, the 10k is just an oil change and tire rotation. $69.99 at the local dealer with their online special. Normally $79.99. Price out 6L of oil that meets 508.00 and a quality filter and you don’t save any money to do it yourself...plus you get a free carwash!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right but there is still few bugs in savings. Plus i enjoy beeing in my garage

6x $7 1Liter of Castrol
1x $10 oil filter
1x $3 new plug

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

You can't even get the correct oil anywhere but the dealership currently (or online). 

And you should be using the OEM filter.

After you buy that stuff and take it to your uncle's shop, chances are you aren't saving any time or money.

My local dealer runs sales on oil changes. Sometimes as low as $39.99 for "correct" changes.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

As everyone said, the cost savings after buying the materials is insignificant.

Thanks


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Misread the comment I was replying to


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

brianbgw said:


> FWIW, the 10k is just an oil change and tire rotation. $69.99 at the local dealer with their online special. Normally $79.99. Price out 6L of oil that meets 508.00 and a quality filter and you don’t save any money to do it yourself...plus you get a free carwash!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, the oil and filter is only $30, and NEVER rotate tires.
As a professional master mechanic, I can tell you that you do a great deal of harm to the tires and the car by rotating tires.
Tires flex to how they are stressed, and rotating them will force them to reposition, adding considerable wear.
The person doing the semi annual alignment, needs tire information to tell what the front end is doing.
Rotating tires just hides symptoms.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> It's called automation. Software does the communications with Carfax.



That would be called a security breach.
No one has or should have any software communicating with anyone automatically.
If something can be sent to Carfax without direct personal action, than anyone can get into your system.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

pastacor said:


> So it sounds like I shouldn't be doing it myself. I can keep receipts for oil and such, but have no way to prove when it was done or how.
> 
> It is every 10k, so it's not a huge deal.


You don't have to "prove" you change oil, just write it down on the owner's manual in the glove box, where you are supposed to keep track of it.
How else would you know when to change next if you do not write it down?

Dealers can NOT require proof.
That is silly.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

By the way, 508 spec oil is NOT special at all.
Just about any synthetic is just as good, if not better.
I would NEVER put 0w20 in any vehicle.
It is too thin.
The purpose of thin oil is only to be able to claim better mileage figures.
It is NOT better for the engine.
And there is no reason at all for thinner oil for any engine.
The bearing gap is identical.
You can NOT over pressure the pump or seals, as silly people claim.
The pump is positive displacement, and the pressure is regulated.
The viscosity of oil has nothing to do with the pressure at all.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

kirk_augustin said:


> No, the oil and filter is only $30, and NEVER rotate tires.
> As a professional master mechanic, I can tell you that you do a great deal of harm to the tires and the car by rotating tires.
> Tires flex to how they are stressed, and rotating them will force them to reposition, adding considerable wear.
> The person doing the semi annual alignment, needs tire information to tell what the front end is doing.
> Rotating tires just hides symptoms.


This comment is so misguided on so many levels and has the potential to completely derail the intent of this thread. Alignment adjustments should only me made based on actual measurements from an alignment rack. If we shouldn’t be rotating tires then why does every single vehicle manufacturer list it in their maintenance items? Why does every single major tire shop offer free rotations for the life of the tire? Including the ones that sell alignments? 

Rotating tires does not cause additional wear. Please site your sources. 


Sincerely,
Vehicle Test and Development Engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

kirk_augustin said:


> By the way, 508 spec oil is NOT special at all.
> Just about any synthetic is just as good, if not better.
> I would NEVER put 0w20 in any vehicle.
> It is too thin.
> ...


Wow.

Don't listen to this guy.

DONT ROTATE TIRES AND USE ANY OIL YOU WANT BECAUSE VW DOESNT WANT YOUR CAR TO LAST THEY DIDNT ENGINEER **** AND THEY WANT IT TO FAIL SO YOU DONT EVER BUY ANOTHER VW 

Seriously sir, you are clueless.



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kirk_augustin said:


> ....As a professional master mechanic, I can tell you that you do a great deal of harm to the tires and the car by rotating tires.
> Tires flex to how they are stressed, and rotating them will force them to reposition, adding considerable wear.
> The person doing the semi annual alignment, needs tire information to tell what the front end is doing.
> Rotating tires just hides symptoms.


So, you were napping during during that segment of your training?


----------



## tcoradeschi (Jul 12, 2016)

The service writer is so full of crap that his eyes are brown (apologies to anyone out there who actually has brown eyes). 

The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975 specifically prohibits “Tie-In Sales” where use of a specific product or service would be required in order for the customer to receive the benefits of the warranty.


----------



## techlogik (Feb 9, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Do you really believe that dealers (or other shops) actually report every oil change to Carfax? In my experience Carfax often doesn't even know about accidents unless they resulted in insurance claims.
> As stated before, just keep records and receipts and your warranty is safe.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


People don't report anything to CarFax.

Their service pulls from local/state DMV records and systems if dealers do report things in their systems.

It is a huge scam and waste Carfax. Might be good to see if it was in a wreck...sure. But have you ever heard of anybody actually cashing in on a CarFax guarantee? Never happens. Because they just claims well when we pulled the records from the State DMVs DBs, there was no accident reported on the vehicle...blame them. Plenty of Lawsuits against them for this nonsense.

As information, some basic stuff if useful, don't doubt that as many of these services provide. But it still doesn't tell how somebody treated a car....if they beat the heck out of it, didn't clean/detail it..etc. 

So don't put much faith in a Carfax or similar scam operation who just pass on money to the local DMVs to gain access to their systems,it's all rigged.

Furthermore, most car dealers, especially if new, offer free oil changes and rotation for life of your tires around where I live. Every VW dealer and many other brands do that now. Or just negotiate it in to the deal.


----------



## rchrdm (Oct 15, 2019)

I have no love for VW 508. Or 0W-20.

I do love my warranty, however... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey18Tiguan (Jun 9, 2018)

techlogik said:


> People don't report anything to CarFax.
> 
> Their service pulls from local/state DMV records and systems if dealers do report things in their systems.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure when you've last purchased a vehicle from VW, but they've begun to stop dealerships from offering free oil changes here in the Northeast of the US. Volkswagen has started to add the 10k, 20k, and 30k service to 2020 vehicles (every 2020 Tiguan we have received thus far includes those 3 services). In 2019 model years the 10k and 20k service was included in most late production vehicles. It's not free, but it's on the Monroney label billed directly to the vehicle and included in your MSRP. If your dealership is still offering 'free oil changes' check that it is in fact synthetic oil AND that it's the entire 10k, 20k, etc, service and not just an oil change without any of the services required for regular maintenance intervals. I'm not sure if nationwide VAG is adding the 10, 20, and 30k service to the 2020 vehicles, but here in the Northeast it is definitely happening. I'm not sure how much trouble I'd get in to for attaching a screen shot of a Monroney label, but I like my job


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rchrdm said:


> I have no love for VW 508. Or 0W-20....


Because you have special knowledge?


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I purchased 70k miles service plans for both mine and my sons GTI's. The only thing they said isn't covered is tire rotation. Not an issue on my car, it gets track wheels swapped on once a month. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

rchrdm said:


> I have no love for VW 508. Or 0W-20.
> 
> I do love my warranty, however...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



Explain why, with actual research or oil analysis.

I'm not defending 508, but I am not an engineering, and definitely think VW and their team of engineers are better at creating an oil that works with their motors way better than myself.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

507 doesn't void warranty, just gas mileage claims.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zackdawley said:


> 507 doesn't void warranty, just gas mileage claims......


Link to backup for that idea?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

xtravbx said:


> Explain why, with actual research or oil analysis.
> 
> I'm not defending 508, but I am not an engineering, and definitely think VW and their team of engineers are better at creating an oil that works with their motors way better than myself.


Engine protection is not their primary concern, especially after 72k miles. My owners manual said 507.00 could be substituted but mpg could be compromised... The head of liquimoly had a press release warning that 508 could damage an engine not designed for it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

My 2019 Tiguan has right on the window sticker that it includes the 10 & 20k services. I also got my sales guy to cover the 30 and 40k services out of his pocket. He did something similar when I purchased my Golf from him in 2015.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> No, the oil and filter is only $30, and NEVER rotate tires.
> As a professional master mechanic, I can tell you that you do a great deal of harm to the tires and the car by rotating tires.
> Tires flex to how they are stressed, and rotating them will force them to reposition, adding considerable wear.
> The person doing the semi annual alignment, needs tire information to tell what the front end is doing.
> Rotating tires just hides symptoms.


BWAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hold on one second...wait...hold on......

BWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

"Professional Master Mechanic." Hilarious.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

kirk_augustin said:


> No, the oil and filter is only $30, and NEVER rotate tires.
> As a professional master mechanic, I can tell you that you do a great deal of harm to the tires and the car by rotating tires.
> Tires flex to how they are stressed, and rotating them will force them to reposition, adding considerable wear.
> The person doing the semi annual alignment, needs tire information to tell what the front end is doing.
> Rotating tires just hides symptoms.


You're going to have to post your "professional master mechanic" certifications bro... And you are not getting 6L of 507.00/508.00 spec oil for $30, just not happening.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

xtravbx said:


> Explain why, with actual research or oil analysis.
> 
> I'm not defending 508, but I am not an engineering, and definitely think VW and their team of engineers are better at creating an oil that works with their motors way better than myself.


508 is actually causing issues with the new GTI, so the engineers dropped the ball on that one. 

The move to 508 was to increase gas mileage, period. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I'm just going to leave this here. 

https://www.bridgestonetire.com/tread-and-trend/tire-talk/tire-rotation

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Silver_arrow12! said:


> 508 is actually causing issues with the new GTI, so the engineers dropped the ball on that one.
> 
> The move to 508 was to increase gas mileage, period. ....


Let us see the source of your claim.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

So is the consensus for the first oil change to be at 10k? I know that's what VW said, curious what others are doing. I am currently at 6500 so I have a ways to go. I do check the oil about every 3 weeks or so and it has been good on level so far.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

haunted reality said:


> So is the consensus for the first oil change to be at 10k? I know that's what VW said, curious what others are doing. I am currently at 6500 so I have a ways to go. I do check the oil about every 3 weeks or so and it has been good on level so far.....


Can you list any possible benefit to changing the oil early as long as you change it once a year?


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Call me old school but I just changed my oil at 5500 miles yesterday. Didn't feel comfy letting the first change go til 10K. I'll be letting VW change it again at 10K and every 10K there after. Total cost 6 qts of the 508 compliant oil, filter and plug was $66.02 with tax. All six quarts puts the level at 3/4 in the good range. Not quite full.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Diego012 said:


> .....changed my oil at 5500 miles yesterday. Didn't feel comfy letting the first change go til 10K.....


What made you uncomfortable?


----------

